

Comcast DNS outage: IL, IN, MI, MN - blahedo
http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/12/comcast-internet-outage-affecting-chicago.html

======
falsestprophet
Comcast suffered a DNS outage beginning last Sunday evening on the East coast
between New Hampshire and Virginia. Is the periodicity a coincidence?

[http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2010/11/3...](http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2010/11/30/comcast_outage_leaves_internet_customers_adrift/)

<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373542,00.asp>

------
aaronbrethorst
I walked my mom, who lives in MN, through the process of switching her iMac
over to Google's DNS servers: [http://code.google.com/speed/public-
dns/docs/using.html#setu...](http://code.google.com/speed/public-
dns/docs/using.html#setup)

Worked like a charm.

------
Pyrodogg
_facepalm_ Talking to the gf tonight in Minneapolis who was having internet
problems. Totally spaced walking her through trying this.

------
blahedo
If you or someone you know is affected, the tl;dr is: add to your DNS servers
the entries 208.67.222.222 and/or 208.67.220.220, which hook you in to
OpenDNS. Actual IP-based traffic seems to be doing ok.

~~~
Benjo
Google's servers are on 8.8.8.8/8.8.4.4 if you prefer them to OpenDNS.

~~~
gphil
I'm a little scared giving Google all of that personal data, but I suppose I'd
rather they have it than Comcast. Also, a quick look at their privacy policy
for that service shows it being relatively respectful of my privacy, at least
for now:

 _We don't correlate or combine your information from the temporary or
permanent logs with any other data that Google might have about your use of
other services, such as data from Web Search and data from advertising on the
Google content network._

I did this a few months ago and my service has been a lot more reliable. (I'm
in Philadelphia.)

~~~
pyre
There's always the Level-3 DNS servers... 4.2.2.[1-6]

